# GT5 Special Stage Route 5 TimeTrial



## RVS (Oct 25, 2012)

Been playing around the past few days(bad weather) on GT5 seing how fast a can get my 93 Honda Civic round the track. Its pretty much running around 500pp but will add full spec of car later. Currently lapping high 1.26's but will also had up exact time later. So many times i go online only to find myself with no bat in a 90000000000bhp F1 car that wants to race or just crash into ya. 

So thought id post something on here to gain some clean racers. Nothing like some bumper to bumper action :thumb: 

PSN name- RedlineYO

Feel free to add and get Vi-Tec'd


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

RVS said:


> Been playing around the past few days(bad weather) on GT5 seing how fast a can get my 93 Honda Civic round the track. Its pretty much running around 500pp but will add full spec of car later. Currently lapping high 1.26's but will also had up exact time later. So many times i go online only to find myself with no bat in a 90000000000bhp F1 car that wants to race or just crash into ya.
> 
> So thought id post something on here to gain some clean racers. Nothing like some bumper to bumper action :thumb:
> 
> ...


Hi mate, we did have a few race nights a while back now but numbers dwindled and a few of us wen ton to join some propper 'clean' racing leagues. Aero is in a league and if you look at the thread me and Billy Da Kid are in another.


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID (May 7, 2011)

RVS said:


> So many times i go online only to find myself with no bat in a 90000000000bhp F1 car that wants to race or just crash into ya.


I know what you mean mate but like tmitch said check out proper racing leagues and you will get the sort of racing you are after.


----------



## RVS (Oct 25, 2012)

might be a saft question but where do i find these league's? lol


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID (May 7, 2011)

http://www.apexracingleague.com/content.php


----------

